# [resolved]KWorld 7131 TV Card Help! :'(



## Angry_Kid (May 9, 2007)

Hi All,

I bought a KWorld Global Tv Terminator PVR-TV 7131. I was using Windows Home XP SP2 at the time and have highly upgraded my computing to a Windows Vista X64 system with a AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+ Processor.

I can not install the driver for this sadly, I have tried day and night to get it working but no use. When I download the "Patch" for it, I try and install it and it fails to work.

Can anyone help? I will be HIGHLY grateful and in exchange, I will give reward for it (Anti Virus Software).

D ^^;


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: KWorld 7131 TV Card Help! :'(*

this is a similar thread
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f19/resolved-tv-tuner-154993.html


----------



## Angry_Kid (May 9, 2007)

*Re: KWorld 7131 TV Card Help! :'(*

Hi Dai,

Sorry, but that is no use to me for some reason, I need step by step help, also that person's TV Card is not the same as the one I have =(

D ^^;


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: KWorld 7131 TV Card Help! :'(*

see if there is a bios update available for your card
http://members.driverguide.com/driver/detail.php?driverid=700681


----------



## Angry_Kid (May 9, 2007)

*Re: KWorld 7131 TV Card Help! :'(*

Hi Dai,

No sorry, that wasn't any help to me whatsoever. I tried but it did say that there is a missing driver, and then spent 20 minutes downloading and when I finally got through it, it said that I had to pay to get the driver.

Sorry again

D ^^;


----------



## Angry_Kid (May 9, 2007)

*Re: KWorld 7131 TV Card Help! :'(*

Sorry my mistake, I went to DriversGuide which was THE waste of time.

But when I downloaded the TV_x64_beta_v1.3.3.1_060227.zi p (Driver) it was no help.

It says that "The INF File you selected does not support this method of installation".

Any ideas champ??

D ^^;


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: KWorld 7131 TV Card Help! :'(*

when you unzip the driver do you see an exe or setup file and did you click on it


----------



## Angry_Kid (May 9, 2007)

*Re: KWorld 7131 TV Card Help! :'(*

No dude, I seen no driver. All I seen was..

3xHybrid.sys
AMD64_3xAVStrm

That is all I seen. I also switched off my PC and reseated it in the PCI slot but no luck still.

If you want, add me to MSN and we can go on Remote Assistance?

D ^^;


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: KWorld 7131 TV Card Help! :'(*

is this one you d/l before and did you uninstall previous drivers before installing and restart the computer before installing this one it has the setup to click on in it
ftp://ftp1.kworld.com.tw/kworld/driver/vista/philips_32_64/drv_v1.3.3.2_070123.zip
http://www.kworld.com.tw/en/index_download_analog.htm
http://www.kworld.com.tw/en/index_Support_Product-support.htm


----------



## Angry_Kid (May 9, 2007)

*Re: KWorld 7131 TV Card Help! :'(*

1st I tried that 10000 times and no luck, with all things uninstalled
2nd I downloaded that too, no joy.
3rd I can't take it out the PCI slot all the way due to my case being so low and my water cooling system in the way.

D ^^;


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: KWorld 7131 TV Card Help! :'(*

give their support a go the last link


----------



## Angry_Kid (May 9, 2007)

*Re: KWorld 7131 TV Card Help! :'(*

At my last ever effort, I tried that at 4am and that is why I couldn't completely fill it in. I can't lift the card from the PCI slot so I can't see the serial number.

I'll give the drivers 1 last go and that's me for tonight.

Many thanks.

D ^^;


----------



## Angry_Kid (May 9, 2007)

*Re: KWorld 7131 TV Card Help! :'(*

http://img510.imageshack.us/my.php?image=issuemu0.jpg

There is a picture of my desktop and what keeps appearing.

D ^^;


----------



## Abdurrahman (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: KWorld 7131 TV Card Help! :'(*

Hello,

I'd like to say that after I've seen the image you posted, I realized that you are suffering from the exact problem that I was in. However, after I downloaded the driver from a site, my problem was solved.
I went to that site again and searched for a driver to your card and I found one hope it get your problem solved and here is a link to it for TV713X and you are one of them :

http://www.driverskit.com/freedownl...t_TV7134_TV7133_TV7130_PCI_2_3_1_1/10813.html 

Try it, your problem may be figured out, hope it will.

That's all


----------



## Angry_Kid (May 9, 2007)

*Re: KWorld 7131 TV Card Help! :'(*

http://img503.imageshack.us/my.php?image=untitledlm1.jpg

Thanks for the advice, but same thing. Everytime I try and install new drivers it isn't responding, or automatically fails.

Weird stuff.

D ^^;


----------



## Abdurrahman (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: KWorld 7131 TV Card Help! :'(*

hi again,

Try this one, I'm sure it will be of help:

http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/TV-Tuner-Co/Others/Kworld-PVR-TV-7131-2405.shtml

But before apllying the installation do the followin:

1) uninstall the previous driver copy, and chick the box that says delet the driver files, also delet from control panel\ programes and features.

2) Restart your PC.

3) Run the setup inside the downloaded package.

Hope be useful this time


----------



## Angry_Kid (May 9, 2007)

*Re: KWorld 7131 TV Card Help! :'(*

Howdy,

I took some screenshots of my Device Manager, what happens when I try and install etc, hope this helps.

http://img513.imageshack.us/my.php?image=part1kq6.jpg - Part 1

http://img513.imageshack.us/my.php?image=part2vg8.jpg - Part 2

http://img517.imageshack.us/my.php?image=part3un6.jpg - Part 3

http://img517.imageshack.us/my.php?image=part4uk4.jpg - Part 4

http://img513.imageshack.us/my.php?image=devicemanagerfc8.jpg - Device M

I am ready to start threatening it with Windows ME if it fails to work!! Lol.

D ^^;


----------



## Abdurrahman (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: KWorld 7131 TV Card Help! :'(*

Does the same failure massage appear when you try to install manually, I mean when try to 
1) "update the driver" from the device manager 
2) and then choose "brows my computer for driver software"
3) then "let me pick from a list of device drivers on my computer" 
4) then "Have a Disk", 
5) then "brows" for the driver in the downloaded folder, 
6) then choose it when you see it in the list.

Do this please and come with the results


----------



## Angry_Kid (May 9, 2007)

*Re: KWorld 7131 TV Card Help! :'(*

Same crap. Honestly, I am thinking of reinstalling my PC soon incase that maybe the issue. :upset: 

http://img396.imageshack.us/my.php?image=untitledpm4.jpg

D ^^;


----------



## Abdurrahman (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: KWorld 7131 TV Card Help! :'(*

LAST thing you should try IT MUST WORK

the driver that must work if instructions are correctly followed here:

http://www.kworldcomputer.com/download/download_pvr-tv7131.htm

*The instructions written in that site and must be followed are here:*

First go into Add Remove Programs in Control Panel and remove any reference to
Tv Terminator 7131 like Quick TV,PVR-Plus and drivers and Utilities.

Go to device manager and right click on any driver for the 7131 and
choose uninstall. When you click uninstall, also check DELETE DRIVER so it
can completely remove drivers. If you only see Unknown Multimedia device or
similar, uninstall that and delete driver also.

*How to install:*
1. When you first get the Found New Hardware Wizard, click Cancel.
2. Then extract the files first, before using them. Run CheckOS to
install driver. Make sure you extract the files first before running or else
they won't work. Even though you can see all the files after you download,
you need to extract the files first.
3. Install PVR-PLUS and before running, right click on the PVR-Plus icon and
go to Properties. Go to Compatibility mode TAB and then put a check mark
next to RUN This Program in Compatibility Mode. Then choose Windows XP SP2 as
the program to run in compatibility mode.

IF AFTER ALL DIDN'T WORK TRY TO PUT YOUR CARD INTO OTHER PCI SLOT AND REPEAT THE SAME PROCESS, IT IS YOUR SOLUTION.

I hope it is not just wast for your time, but please try it.

Regards,


----------



## Abdurrahman (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: KWorld 7131 TV Card Help! :'(*

forgot to say something, if you tried to run the CheckOS and it gives an error massage, try the following:
Right click on its icon then choose run as administrator, now it shall work.


----------



## Angry_Kid (May 9, 2007)

*Re: KWorld 7131 TV Card Help! :'(*

The issue has been resolved thanks to the help of Dai & Abdurrahman.

I am highly grateful to you both.

Thank you once again.

D ^^;


----------

